# Dx code for Hill-Sachs Lesion?



## cswift

Hello All! I am wondering if someone can offer some advice regarding an appropriate code for a Hill-Sachs Lesion? My computer is not allowing me to search the forum for possible previous postings of this question, so I apologize if repetition has occurred.

Thanks in advance! 

CSwift


----------



## Mojo

Look at 812.09 (fracture of humeral head)

Hill-Sachs Lesion - Impression fracture of the posterolateral humeral head; produced by contact with the anteroinferior glenoid when dislocated.


----------



## NaliniAAPC

Hi,
A Hill-Sachs lesion, also Hill-Sachs fracture, is a cortical depression in the posterior superior head of the humerus bone. It results from forceful impaction of the humeral head against the anteroinferior glenoid rim when the shoulder is dislocated anteriorly.

ICD Code-812.09(Humerus head).

Hope its helps......

Regards,
Nalini CPC








cxdd


----------



## cswift

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------

